# Large capacity bucket



## Dale Andrerson (Jun 20, 2017)

I have about an acre of land that I maintain by covering with wood chips then plant with various fruits and vegetables. Access is not good so I haul from my entry with a Kubota 3710. It takes too much time with my small loader so I fill a small trailer and move it to needed areas. I have been trying to find a huge loader bucket so I can move this stuff around quickly without using a trailer. Its lightweight so I could use a really big bucket if I could find one. Is there anyone out there who knows if something like that is made or should I just buy a standard bucket and build one?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thought about this with my John Deere quite a few times when I was moving brush piles. Considered welding stake pockets to my bucket and using racks that would be pinned in so as not to loose them when dumping.........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have two different size buckets for my Tractor. I have the skid steer type quick attach. I use the small one for sand and gravel and that sort of thing, and the big one I use for snow removal or hauling manure. I'm sure that if you poke around the internet you could find something that would suit your needs.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As stated BIGGER okay long as you don't over load stress loader and balance of the trator,might be good idea find out pressure setting for FEL.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

There are snow buckets that are big AND light weight.......


----------

